# HP Customer Participation Program - Do I Need This Program?



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

I was looking at my add/remove programs and I see that I've got something called HP Customer Participation Program (138 MB) as well as the individual programs for the printer. Does anyone know what it is? Do I need to keep it? When I clicked remove it showed a warning not to if I intend to keep using the printer. But the software for the printer is installed separately so I'm not sure how it will affect anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi

Sounds to me like a feedback program for HP. I would guess that you could remove it safely. I assume you have the software for the printer on disk, so the worst that could happen is that you have to reinstall something. 

Hope that helps

- Webghod


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks! Yes, I've got the disc so if it was important I'd be able to re-install it. It's interesting (annoying) what they add on that you don't know about.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

They add a whole bunch of stuff like that.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Will something like that show in a spyware scan?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nope, it's not considered spyware.


----------

